# Best finish to preserve color of Purpleheart



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I have some Purpleheart from which I intend to build gift boxes. I have looked into the topic far enough to learn that the deep rich purple color changes over time, especially after exposure to UV, and that the finish needs to be oil based. 
My current thought is Minwax 40900000 Wipe-On Poly Finish Clear, as found https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B003W06L0S/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

keep it out of the light...
protect it from UV exposure...


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Unfortunately purpleheart will change to brownish over time no matter what you do. The more UV it gets the more it turns brown. I do not know of any UV inhibitors but you could see if any of the marine finishes have the UV inhibitor.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Marine spar varnish is supposed to have uv inhibitors if that helps. I had some D fir that had beautiful shades of blue and purple in it, the only piece I had ever seen like that but unfortunately it faded out and wasn't so spectacular once it did. It never saw any direct sunlight.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Varathane and Man o' War make a spar poly...specifically made for external masts and other wood...lots of UV inhibitors...

Epiphanes has the most gloss, if you're looking for that...


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

The use of exterior marine finishes makes sense though I'd always thought that UV blockers were to prevent deterioration of the finish itself and not the bleaching of the underlying wood.

By the way, there is a FWW article in #205 (not sure when that was, pre-2009 for sure though) about a multiyear test of exterior finishes. They found that all the consumer "exterior" finishes were basically crap - lasted no more than a year - and that even among the pro finishes only Epifanes went the distance.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Varathane and Man o' War make a spar poly...specifically made for external masts and other wood...lots of UV inhibitors...
> 
> Epiphanes has the most gloss, if you're looking for that...


soft and flexible too...


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Almost all lights emit some UV. So even though you do not put your project in direct sunlight it will always darken over time. Exotics like purpleheart are destined to turn brown over time. You may be able to prolong the beautiful purple/red hue but sooner or later it will turn. Even after the turn to brown it is beautiful.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I have used Waterbased Poly urethan and it still turns very dark almost black, the finish was supposed to have UV blockers in it.
Herb


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> I have used Waterbased Poly urethan and it still turns very dark almost black, the finish was supposed to have UV blockers in it.
> Herb



Herb, the marine finishes seem to work great on the teak on my boat...and it is in the sun all four seasons. After scraping all the old stuff I do a hand sanding then teak oil and then spar finish. If you haven't tried one of the marine spar finishes, grab a test piece/put some on and leave it outdoors through all weather. Not sure how it might work on Purpleheart...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

@Nickp that is good to know,Nick, I will have to try that, don't have any purple heart oil though, maybe try grape or blue berry juice. LOL
Herb


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> @Nickp that is good to know,Nick, I will have to try that, don't have any purple heart oil though, maybe try grape or blue berry juice. LOL
> Herb



Depends on how thick you want it...may have to use grape jelly...:grin:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Depends on how thick you want it...may have to use grape jelly...:grin:


I think Herb was serious...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> I think Herb was serious...



No way...too early in the day...:grin:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Nickp said:


> No way...too early in the day...:grin:


I just had a brilliant idea,it gave me a headache.
I have this old bottle of red wine in the refer, been there for 8 years, That ought to soak into the purple heart, and I can drink whats left over.
Herb


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> I just had a brilliant idea,it gave me a headache.
> I have this old bottle of red wine in the refer, been there for 8 years, That ought to soak into the purple heart, and I can drink whats left over.
> Herb



It has been historically, and empirically, proven that if using wine to die or treat wood that it be used sparingly or there won't be any left for the "cook"...:smile:

I once heard a very wise man say "if you think you need more, you've already used too much"...>


----------



## Straightlines (May 15, 2013)

I have long pondered using 303 Protectant on top of something like Epifanes. This is something that needs to be periodically.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Straightlines said:


> I have long pondered using 303 Protectant on top of something like Epifanes. This is something that needs to be periodically.



If we're still talking about the exterior teak on boats, the marine spar finishes all work quite well without additional stuff. Not sure if 303 will even layer on top of Epiphanes...

I've used Epiphanes, Varathane and Man-o-war and they keep the color of the wood until they are scratched...


----------

